# Carolina Mantis Ooth hatching, any tips?



## Tobi2501 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

last year i caught a Carolina Mantis, unfortunately she died a few weeks ago but she left an Ooth in her little cage. I wasnt really expecting it to be fertilized but i put it in a little glass container with a wet towel over the winter, and as i clean up my room today i see that there are two little dead Mantids in there...

I felt bad that i havent checked enough, I wasnt actually expecting anything to hatch. But since there are only two so far I guess ill have two expect a few more. Im not an expert when its about Mantids and I dont really know what to do, I figured since two already hatched ill just leave it where it is and change the wet towel once in a while.

I dont really know how to take care of Mantid nymphs and i would really appreciate every kind of advise, if there are more coming should I seperate them? What should I feed them with, would ants or fruit flies work?....


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 20, 2012)

Fruit flies are best for little nymphs.


----------



## maybon (Apr 21, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Fruit flies are best for little nymphs.


+1 or aphids work nicely if you don't have fruit flies readily available like me.


----------



## MantidLover21 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup, fruit flies or aphids will do the trick. Good luck!


----------

